# what a weekend



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Well after not having any luck all season long, the last day was one to remember.... my buddy and I were a little late getting to our spot and saw one doe first thing in the morning crossing the field about four hundred yards away... we started walking to intercept but she was a little quicker troting off in the woods... we decided to walk to the treestands only to see three more crossing where one of our treestands is at.... still about fourhundred yds or better... so we went there anyway and pushed up the grass to try spook one out and found a couple other hunters walking the coulee... so we decided to let them have the area since its public land and we knew of some others.... after about ten minutes of driving I spotted a couple deer about a mile away... yes I have very good eyesight... so my buddy says hey should we low crawl and see what happens?... sure why not its only around eleven and we got nothing else goin on right now... beside what a story if we do actually get them right... so we start walkin in a little bit and the deer layed down in the grass... then almost across from us but not in the shooting lane a truck stops and two guys get out to walk an adjacent tree row... well the wind was in our favor and the deer winded them and stood up and moved toward us a few feet and stood for a bit then layed down again just in the grass line... we started to low cawrl in the grass but felt it was to much noise... we moved over to the edge of the grass just in the field and it started to snow... even better but it made the field a little muddy... still we moved ahead and made it about a half mile low crawling without the deer detecting us... all the while one of the deer kept getting up and laying down over and over making us stop for a bit... finaly we saw the other truck leave and the deer seemed relaxed.... we got to with in about forty yrds and stayed there hoping one would get up... I could here them making bleat sounds we were that close... in a field mind you... and decided to stand up and start moving in... we spread out a bit and the small buck got up and looked at my buddy so I took aim and got a hit it started running away and didnt get far before he went down while the big doe he was with got up and started running while my buddy took aim and she went down.... well we were happy we actually did it and had succes... what are the odds... we left them ther while we walked back to the truck to get something to drag them with... heres where the fun begins... not really finding a road to get to them we decided hey it might be a little muddy in the field lets just drag them out... the closest we got was a half mile drag back to the truck... well all in all it took us the better part of an hour to stalk em... then about forty-five minutes to drag them back to the truck.... those were earned deer... by the time we were done cleaning them it was around three oclock and niether of us had eaten for the day so it was off to the gas station for food... as Im writing this I have a couple different feelings... one is Im glad we did it cuz look at the story we have... the second feeling is damn am I sore right now... I hope you all had good luck this season and now as soon as I recover a bit its off to bow hunting....


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

good job and story :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

even though it was a small buck ,a young 4x3, Im gonna keep it and make a euopean mount just because it was a memorible hunt...


----------

